

Check your router for open ports - bsdguides
http://www.checkmyrouter.org/
This site allows you to check your router for open ports and common vulnerabilities such as the upnpbug. Neat.
======
MattRogish
Is Steve Gibson's "Shields Up" still valid? It's what I always use.
<https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2>

~~~
OrsenPike
Does he still write all of his applications in assembly? I always loved how
enthusiastic he was about his products and SpinRite was a very helpful tool
back before everything I had went to SSD.

------
bsdguides
Hi Guys, yeah sorry it seems the server is kind of busy now. Cool...ill raise
some limits.

~~~
mikestew
The server is definitely overloaded, and at a time when most of the U. S. is
either in bed or thinking about heading home from the bar (except me,
obviously). Granted, the rest of the awakened world can put the hurt on your
server, but I'd prepare for when the East Coast wakes up. :-)

------
swatkat
I've been using GRC Shields Up all along; would like to try this one too. But,
I keep getting this:

 _Sorry, but the monkey that does the scanning is kind of busy at the moment.
Try again later!_

~~~
D9u
Same here...

------
nwh
Alternatively — <http://portscan.me/>

~~~
kbuck
It's rather disappointing that this doesn't default to using nmap's -PN
option, since they can be reasonably sure that the host actually is up (after
all, it just requested the web page). Not all routers respond to ping.

~~~
bsdguides
Ok ill change this, as soon as the storm is over...check back tomorrow :-)

~~~
kbuck
I was talking about portscan.me, not checkmyrouter.org - unless you happen to
run both.

------
nodata
I'm not sure the design of the website matches what it does. It'll probably
scare or at least worry a few people into thinking open ports are scary and
bad.

------
bsdguides
Oh and yes, id like to built something similar to ShieldsUp - let me know if
anyone is interested to join and help coding

~~~
drucken
Any advantages to using this other than ShieldsUp (which has been around
longer than I've probably been alive)?

~~~
bsdguides
It looks cooler - and eventually shall have more features and better
explanations. Isn't a bit of change always a good thing :-)

~~~
jdaley
Sure, but don't just steal the Shields Up content! Your description of port
scans has been copy-pasted from Shields Up. Your disclaimer text is identical
except that "Shields Up" is replaced by "CheckMyRouter"...

~~~
bsdguides
Hmm thanks for that feedback. The site is really just getting started so
certainly there are some rough edges; will rewrite the disclaimer part and
shorten it while i'm at it.

PS: Updated the common portscan description. Also, feel free to get in touch
and make it better / more useful.

------
futhey
This seems infinitely useful, but "the monkey that does the scanning is kind
of busy at the moment. Try again later!"

------
gagoo
WOW this thing's awesome. Didn't know i had that many ports open :)

------
fulafel
sounds like they are confused about what routers are. unless they are using
traceroute.

~~~
huhtenberg
It's a common language version of "router", not the sysadmin one.

~~~
fulafel
It doesn't take a sysadmin to use at least approximately correct terminology
for basic networking concepts (I'm not one).

------
jensenbox
Site seems down. HN Effect?

------
goggles99
Where is the "Yet Another" Prefix???

------
IheartApplesDix
what a stupid protocol

